# new bike



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

i am wanting to by a new bike and dont know anything about the new arctic cat mud pro 1000s. i dont want to get away from my yamaha but if i did i believe i would by the mud pro 1000. i was wondering if anyone could give me any info on it or any advice about it.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Not much out there on them yet I would love to get my hands on one but the wife wants a razor first There are a few guys over on highlifter with them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2545


check that thread


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

mouche said:


> i am wanting to by a new bike and dont know anything about the new arctic cat mud pro 1000s. i dont want to get away from my yamaha but if i did i believe i would by the mud pro 1000. i was wondering if anyone could give me any info on it or any advice about it.


What specifics do you want to know? They are the same wheel base as a TRV 58". They have a different helix in the clutch. Just to name a couple...


----------



## wildcats650h1_400le (Apr 26, 2010)

you will want to reprogram or replace the speedometer to a regular t-Cat one(original limits you to 55mph) They are snorkeled, longer wheelbase, lift, mud tires, and white to name a few


----------

